# Hawk closeup



## Bobw235 (Jul 2, 2016)

I got this proud bird one afternoon while it was bathing in a small birdbath on my deck.  It was right outside the kitchen window and was kind enough to sit there enjoying the water on a scorching hot August afternoon while I snapped several pictures.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 2, 2016)

Beautiful pictures Bob! What was not so beautiful was last year at the town pool. I  mean they're gorgeous birds...but this particular fellow decided to have his lunch right next to the bathing area. For an hour or two the crowd got to watch him dine on fresh squirrel...eeew


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2016)

_Very _impressive, beautiful photography Bob!


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 2, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Beautiful pictures Bob! What was not so beautiful was last year at the town pool. I  mean they're gorgeous birds...but this particular fellow decided to have his lunch right next to the bathing area. For an hour or two the crowd got to watch him dine on fresh squirrel...eeew



Thanks Fur.  
I didn't get to see one dining on a squirrel, but several years ago I was doing Fall cleanup in the yard.  I notice a squirrel not moving at the other end of the yard.  I moved closer and he still didn't move.  Turns out he was missing his head, and a hawk was up in the tree waiting for me to leave the yard so he could take off with the rest of his meal.  Sure enough, a few minutes later the carcass was gone.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 2, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> _Very _impressive, beautiful photography Bob!


Thanks SeaBreeze.  I was really happy to capture these shots.  The bird stayed there for several minutes just enjoying a bath in this tiny tray, oblivious to the fact that the larger one was only 10' away.  A few days later he was back for a dip in the larger birdbath.  Funny, I don't get them in the yard too much even though I have two bird feeding stations.  One crashed into my screen porch one year.  Caved in the screen.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 2, 2016)

Beautiful Bob. We have them here also but have never seen one close up or in our yard. Sometimes I keep my brother in laws dog when they have to go some place. A mixed breed of some sort, but very little, about 8 pounds at most. We have a fenced in yard but I am afraid one could pick him up or maybe do a lot of damage with their talons and beak. I walk him on a leash to be safe.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 2, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Beautiful Bob. We have them here also but have never seen one close up or in our yard. Sometimes I keep my brother in laws dog when they have to go some place. A mixed breed of some sort, but very little, about 8 pounds at most. We have a fenced in yard but I am afraid one could pick him up or maybe do a lot of damage with their talons and beak. I walk him on a leash to be safe.



One morning I was looking out our back window and up in the woods I could see an adult and two juveniles.  The mother was teaching the young how to jump in the leaves to scare out rabbits and mice.  The young ones were imitating her.

We have a neighbor with a miniature dachshund.  I've written about its incessant barking.  They leave it on a cable in their front yard, wide open to any hungry hawk that looks down.  He'd be no match for a hawk.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 2, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## ossian (Jul 3, 2016)

Great pic, Bob. What is it? It looks like our sparrowhawk.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 3, 2016)

One morning I was looking out our back window and up in the woods I could see an adult and two juveniles.  The mother was teaching the young how to jump in the leaves to scare out rabbits and mice.  The young  ones were imitating her.

Sophie the psychosis and speed? Callie just his bite strength in a perceived emergency? Nope no more hawks. Pretty feathers to clean up though...


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 3, 2016)

ossian said:


> Great pic, Bob. What is it? It looks like our sparrowhawk.



Thanks Ossian.  Believe this is a Red Tail Hawk.  We have a number of them around us.  This one may have been a juvenile.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 3, 2016)

Very nice, Bob, we have the Red Tail Hawks here too.


----------



## happytime (Jul 15, 2016)

I have a red tailed hawk that will hang out on my back fence. If its to hot or raining he likes to purch there. Tkae a break then flies off to the golf course
to find something to eat. One late afternoon some friends an I were sitting around the pool To our surprise this hawk came into my backyard,with us sitting there,
an picked an Black Racer out of my flower garden. We watch him as he went to my big oak tree , sat down an had himself some lunch........lindap


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2016)

Wow, Bob!


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 16, 2016)

nice shot


----------

